
Netflix Fights to Keep Its Most Watched Shows: ‘Friends’ and ‘The Office’ - zenbob
https://www.wsj.com/articles/netflix-battles-rivals-for-its-most-watched-shows-friends-and-the-office-11556120136
======
NedIsakoff
Seriously at this rate I know I'm going back to pirating.I'm currently looking
at 4 subscriptions just to keep everyone happy (Disney, NetFlix, CBS, and
NBC). Each with its own login username/password and setup everywhere.

~~~
mindcrime
I currently have Netflix, Hulu, and Prime, with a number of "add on"
subscriptions for Prime. This is one place I think Amazon really got it right.
I login to Prime, and I can watch Prime specific content, as well as stuff
from Showtime, HBO, Shudder and CuriosityStream, and it's all seamless. Plus
if I want to pay for one of those "one off" movies that isn't part of a base
streaming subscription, I can just click a button and it's charged to my
Amazon account. I have my own issues with Amazon sometimes, but their idea of
"add ons" really makes Prime a lot more desirable a service from a streaming
standpoint.

Now the flip-side is, I don't really want to know how much all those little
$4.99/month, $8.99/month, $7.99/month "add ons" are costing me in aggregate.
:-)

